# Merry Christmas



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year wish to all of you here on the forum I hope you all have a wonderful holidays with your friends and family.

I know I am new around here but thought I would share something my very close friend did that I hope all of you will enjoy.

All I Want For Christmas Is YOU! (LipSync) - YouTube <~~<< Hmm be sure to watch... Nice video =]] ffadmin


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too. May you and you family have a great one.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm rather new as well, but I'll still say Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

My the joys of the seasons bring blessings to you all.
Merry Christmas, and may all have all you want and need.


ps. stock up and always be prepared for whats ahead from our goverment.
JT


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

yes, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Marry Christmas to all.


----------



## edvardhike (Jan 12, 2013)

yes, Merry Christmas everyone!. . incuding those who are not local livenig in our country as well.May this year bring lot of success for you all 

.TAHNKS


----------

